# Edge Finders ...........



## toolznthings (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi All,

If you ever notice your edge finder acting strange when picking up your part in may have become magnetized from use. Also, an inspection of the mating parts may reveal slight burring. ( regardless of the brand ) Disassemble and lightly stone the faces.

A newbie here posting 
Brian


----------

